# Woman in a Green Dress..



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

painting by candlelight. Another light and shade excercise..( frame is just simulated using Microsoft Paint)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic painting!


----------

